# Do Goldens smell like Labs?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't get a golden retriever.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I understand the smell... my labs could get a bath and 30 min. later it smelled like a locker room. Turned out they had a thyroid condition so might have this checked. Once this was under control the order wasn't an issue for me.
Breeding determines the age and quality of the coat. My well bred golden is working on 12 yrs with zero health issues her entire life. One of the blessings you get when you take the time and spend the bucks to find a quality breeder.
But agree with Megora, maybe any dog with a double coat should be removed from your selection choices. A single coated dog will not have this problem.


----------



## Hazyjill (Mar 30, 2020)

Bummer! I may still get a Golden if I can’t find another breed that fits the personality I want. Any suggestions?
Looking for:
-about medium size 30-65lbs
-good with people/kids (I have young children)
-good with other animals (I have a cat)
-willingness to please
-somewhat easy to train
-can learn good recall
-somewhat active. We go on hikes a lot and I do run about 3 miles but not everyday. I like Vizsla but I’m worried I may not be active enough for one!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

What about a Standard poodle? Or a smooth collie?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

My golden doesn't really smell. I keep him clean and brushed. I don't notice that he has an "oily" coat. It can start to feel waxy when its time for a bath, but if you keep your dogs clean and well taken care of they shouldn't get that stinky dog smell.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you keep the dogs inside, don't neuter/spay, bathe frequently, blow dry, etc.... dogs will smell just fine. Mine usually smell like my lotions (I have dry skin and typically lather up my hands and arms and rub the remainder on the nearest dog head). 

Issue is that every golden that I've met who is owned by the average pet owner their coats are terrible. This is because they were neutered too early, are kept outside any prolonged amount of time, sleep in damp mud room, and are rarely to never bathed and groomed. 

Their coats will smell funky when they have been outside - wet dog smell, even if they're not wet. That will fade away a few minutes after they've been inside. 

In general - any dog will have a doggy smell. Most retriever breeds absolutely. But it won't be the really gross smell or feel of a dog that needs a lot of TLC.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

My son has 2 labs and I have 2 Golden's. I occasionally have them all. I do not notice a difference in the smell of a Golden vs. a Lab. They are all on the same diet, same exercise, same care. I will say that I find the labs shedding to be more annoying. I'm not sure they shed more, but the hair sticks in everything.

I don't think you want a golden if your looking for 30 - 65 lbs. My youngest Golden Moe is 63 lbs and with most people he would be a little heavier. He's field bred; thin, long legs, dark coat. Duke is a field/conformation cross and at 9 years old weighs 73 lbs. In his prime with muscle he was 78 - 80 lbs and working everyday. I'm a stickler for not allowing them to be overweight. For the record my sons labs weights are 92 lbs for his male and 55 lbs for his female. His 92 lbs male is not overweight for his build but he is a beast of a dog. His tail will clear everything from a coffee table.

I should add that I bathe and groom regularly. I have a dog blow dryer that helps and I brush everyday.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Hazyjill said:


> Bummer! I may still get a Golden if I can’t find another breed that fits the personality I want. Any suggestions?
> Looking for:
> -about medium size 30-65lbs
> -good with people/kids (I have young children)
> ...


You might consider rescue. This is more about the dog than the just the breed. There are thousands of dogs in kill shelters and have found some of my best dogs at the shelters. The plus for rescues is you get to pick the one that fits your life, size and comes with shots & spay/neuter. They come in all sizes and personalities. I had a client that rescued an airedale/golden mix and the personality was all golden. Just something to consider... there are golden rescues too.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

If my dogs have missed a bath for about 2-3 weeks they start getting the doggy smell, usually they smell rather nice!! I'd think a very 'smelly' golden would have a yeast imbalance? I wouldn't describe their coat as oily either. if you pet a dog and feel residue on your hands, the dog is probably very dirty!!!

One thing for sure I think intact males have a stronger smell to them, due to their discharge... it's pretty easy to manage I just wipe if i see its excessive. 

Life expectancy really varies ): the breed is very very cancer prone. 

Goldens are larger than 30lbs for sure, if you are looking for one that is max, 65lbs, you should eliminate male goldens from your search as they can get alot bigger than that based on breed standard.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Megora said:


> If you keep the dogs inside, don't neuter/spay, bathe frequently, blow dry, etc.... dogs will smell just fine. Mine usually smell like my lotions (I have dry skin and typically lather up my hands and arms and rub the remainder on the nearest dog head).
> 
> Issue is that every golden that I've met who is owned by the average pet owner their coats are terrible. This is because they were neutered too early, are kept outside any prolonged amount of time, sleep in damp mud room, and are rarely to never bathed and groomed.
> 
> ...


1. I got used to any smell.
2. A wet dog always smells.
3. I like the smell of the dog, always did. It lets me know he is "there".


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Golden puppies with young children can take a huge amount of management. They can be very mouthy/nippy. Read through some threads on the puppy section here. Mine sometimes get an outdoorsy smell but a brushing gets rid of it. I am one who does not want a doggy smell when I walk in my house and it has not been a problem with my .Goldens


----------



## Hazyjill (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks all! My current lab mix is 75lb female. She is NOT overweight. I’m not sure what she is mixed with but she looks like a taller black lab. She does have allergies which the vet and I are constantly working on. She gets a bath every two weeks. Any more and she itches more and any less she has worse skin as well. She seems to be at a good balance as far as frequency of baths. When I first adopted her she had constant ear infections but she has gone two years without one now! She is a indoor dog. I’m a stay at home mom so she is inside all day with us when not going potty or walks/hikes. As far as size I was just stating I don’t want a dog smaller than 30lbs. I understand Goldens typically get larger than 65lbs. I’d probably get a female so it would be on the ‘smaller’ size. Their personality is just so perfect for our family and lifestyle. Still highly considering one


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hazyjill said:


> Thanks all! My current lab mix is 75lb female. She is NOT overweight. I’m not sure what she is mixed with but she looks like a taller black lab. She does have allergies which the vet and I are constantly working on. She gets a bath every two weeks. Any more and she itches more and any less she has worse skin as well. She seems to be at a good balance as far as frequency of baths. When I first adopted her she had constant ear infections but she has gone two years without one now! She is a indoor dog. I’m a stay at home mom so she is inside all day with us when not going potty or walks/hikes. As far as size I was just stating I don’t want a dog smaller than 30lbs. I understand Goldens typically get larger than 65lbs. I’d probably get a female so it would be on the ‘smaller’ size. Their personality is just so perfect for our family and lifestyle. Still highly considering one


Their personalities can't be beat. I do caution people that most of the ones you see out and fall in love with have probably had more training then you could imagine. I get compliments on mine all the time and I appreciate it, but I never tell them how many hours I spend working with them or exercising them. I also am always praying Moe doesn't nibble on their watch or bracelet while they pet him. (It's a thing no matter what I do) Golden's and Labs both require a lot of work and exercise, some more then others, but a lot compared to some other breeds.

Best of luck in whatever you decide. If you go with a Golden make sure you have the core 4 clearances (hips, elbows, eyes, heart) and hopefully DNA tests available for review. From my own personal experience Golden's have a better off switch then labs, but keep in mind my sons labs are from FC AFC lines and my goldens also both have hunt and field titles behind their pedigrees. I love them both but my Golden's are just special. My son admits they are too but labs are easier to find for what he does with them.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I've owned 6 Goldens in my lifetime. The only one I remember being a bit smelly was the one I had as a kid, who only got a bath about once a year! Otherwise, none of my dogs have been particularly smelly unless it's been awhile since they last had a bath. I find I can go about 6-8 weeks with my spayed female before she starts smelling really doggy, and about 4 weeks with my intact male. I've never let my Goldens go without a bath long enough for them to get to the point where you feel like you need to go wash your hands after you pet them, and I don't think a clean (or even "clean-ish") Golden coat feels oily/greasy. Of course, a lot depends on the life they lead. Mine are primarily house dogs. If yours will be spending a lot of its time wet and muddy, then all bets are off!  Either way, if you commit to bathing or having your dog groomed every 6 weeks or so, I doubt you'll find any smell they have concerning.

As far as how long they live... If cancer doesn't get them, most Goldens I know make it to at least 13 (and I have known some that have made it to 16-18!). Unfortunately, the statistic I see is about 60% of Goldens will acquire some form of cancer in their lifetimes, and sometimes it takes them very young (6-10), which is why you see such a range of average ages.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Goldens do have a smell. It's not the same as lab smell. A golden puppy would be hard to manage with small children. I get compliments on mine quite often. The only time I tell people about the hours and hours of training I put is when they ask how I got them to behave so well. I always encourage obedience class for any breed.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Hazyjill said:


> Hello!
> I’m looking into possibly getting a Golden in the future. I grew up with a Rottweiler and labs. We currently have a Lab mix. For our next dog I really don’t want another lab or a dog who has a oily coat like a lab. I want a dog who has a similar personality to a lab but with out the smell/ oily feel to the fur. I know goldens have oily coats (a lot of breeds do) but I feel because they have long hair it doesn’t have that natural oily feel like a lab? Also, what is the life expectancy of Goldens? I’ve read conflicting things from 7-9 years and 10-14? I just met a Golden yesterday at the lake. He was the sweetest thing! He was all wet so I couldn’t tell if he had that oily coat. 😆 thank you all!


All water retrieving dogs will have a oily skin but that doesn't mean they will smell just because of that. A correct food with the correct Omega 6 and 3 fatty acids ( a 4:1 ratio of 6's to 3's) will have a correct skin and coat. 

Dogs that get too much Omega 3's to Omega 6's that makes that ratio more like a 2:1 or 3:1 will get an oilier skin. But generally the oder comes from low quality food with low quality fats and dyes. It just a dirt dog. Bathing every couple weeks will be enough to keep them from smelling bad.

The average age for a golden is 10-12 years with the oldest living around 14-16


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

gdgli said:


> 1. I got used to any smell.
> 2. A wet dog always smells.
> 3. I like the smell of the dog, always did. It lets me know he is "there".


Some people get so used to stink and feel of sebborhea it sometimes leads to nonstop hotspots (which they notice). Or stud tail - which they also notice.

That kinda stink is not healthy for the coat and left untended will get worse.

A lot of people don't take proper care of their dogs.

Will never forget this one person whose dog practically lived outside and was in and out of ponds throughout the day. This was a shortcoated husky (not the fluffy kind you see at shows) so no you could not blame the stink on oily coat.

That dog smelled like halitosis. The owner had no idea and you could not say anything to be polite, but her dog seriously smelled like vomit.

Owner only did something about it when the dog started developing hotspots.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I dislike the smell of a Lab too. To my nose (which is pretty particular as noses go) given a Golden and a Lab, both freshly bathed and dried w the same products the Lab is still going to offend me. I also dislike their hair - Goldens shed more but Lab hair avoids removal! I kept a pal's two Labs about 4 years ago and I found that hair 6 months later even though I vacuum daily and mop at least every other day. It's like their hair went under the baseboards, slipped back out and presented itself to me on a daily basis. Since they were black I could tell whose hair was whose (and I have plenty of yellow hair here from my own dogs but it's a different consistency. Also, one time I actually got a Lab hair in the bottom of my foot no joke like a splinter. Crazy!


----------



## Hazyjill (Mar 30, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> I dislike the smell of a Lab too. To my nose (which is pretty particular as noses go) given a Golden and a Lab, both freshly bathed and dried w the same products the Lab is still going to offend me. I also dislike their hair - Goldens shed more but Lab hair avoids removal! I kept a pal's two Labs about 4 years ago and I found that hair 6 months later even though I vacuum daily and mop at least every other day. It's like their hair went under the baseboards, slipped back out and presented itself to me on a daily basis. Since they were black I could tell whose hair was whose (and I have plenty of yellow hair here from my own dogs but it's a different consistency. Also, one time I actually got a Lab hair in the bottom of my foot no joke like a splinter. Crazy!


I get lab hair splinters constantly in my feet! I thought I was the only one! Haha. I’m glad some people are saying they find labs to have a stronger smell. I feel i will probably end up getting a golden puppy from a reputable breeder. One with health tested parents and without skin issues. My lab is a rescue and when we got her she didn’t seem to have bad skin at the time. We have it under control for the most part but I do feel it’s probably where she gets a bit of that extra doggy smell from.

I understand how much training is needed to have a well behaved dog. I’ve taken all my dogs to obedience classes and constantly work with them. I too get compliments on how well behaved my lab is. I’ve taught my 5year old how to clicker train. She loves helping with obedience. I don’t plan on getting a puppy for 2years or more. So my youngest would be 4. I’ve raised a puppy before and understand what comes with it. I actually prefer a puppy so I can be in charge of their socialization and feel the dogs I had as puppies in the past were much much easier to train than the current lab we adopted at age 5. She came with leash aggression issues and never walked on a leash. Imagine a 75lb dog acting like a puppy pulling and biting and rolling with a leash on! It was ‘fun’ 🙄. She’s a amazingly behaved dog now! Lot of patience and work. And I had a 6months old baby at the time!! 😬


----------



## Jessjack (Aug 11, 2019)

Goldens have a variety of coat types. Some are naturally smellier than others. Some take a long time to dry off after swimming and some dry off very fast. I don't know why more people with sensitive noses or allergies don't get standard poodles. They are wonderful, smart, and easily trained. Originally a hunting dog. Perhaps when people look at poodles they are overwhelmed by the thought of maintaining the show coat. However, they can be kept in a short coat easily. The doodles will not have a reliably easy-care or hypoallergenic coat but the purebred poodles will.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I never got the Goldens smell thing. I thought Luke, my last Golden, smelled wonderful. Logan smells nice too. Swimming in our pool in the summer may help. I groom regularly, but don’t overdo it. 

I’m not around labs, but my daughter has a pug and that short hair is a bear to try to get up.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

I love the smell of my golden, even when she starts smelling "doggy".  But I groom her regularly and have noticed that times when I brush her less she will smell a bit more. It doesn't bother me, but I would not call goldens low odor dogs especially when comparing to other breeds. I think it is very individual and some smell more than others, though frequent bathing and grooming does make a big difference. But in my experience, it does seem like labs get a grimy feel to their coat sooner than goldens when not groomed regularly.


----------



## goldens9 (Apr 7, 2020)

This is what I learned from my honest retired vet. 
Commonly dogs that get that doggy smell (caused by overgrowth of yeast that feeds a fungus in the dog that causes that smell and oily coat and can cause itching. Yeast is fed by feeding dry kibble because kibble usually contains a lot of sugar, though pet food industry is not required to put sugar in the ingredients. Wheat, corn and soy also feeds the yeast which causes the fungal overgrowth in the body, which again produces oily skin, oily coat, doggy smell which is smell from the yeast overgrowth and fungus inside the dog and fungus on the skin. 
I switched my golden to Complete Raw, NO HPP to maintains the nutrients, the complete has meat, bones, organs, veggies, fruit and some supplements. 
Sprinkle CHIA seeds on the food for extra fiber and firm poop. 
Add a raw organic EGG another way to add raw food for a healthier diet. 

Over a few weeks or less, the itching stopped, doggy smell gone after a bath, rinse, towel dry, and rub white vinegar thru out the coat to kill any yeast on the skin and hair. 
This resolved the problem. No more itching, no more doggy smell, no more oily coat.
I still feed APPLE slices and BANANA slices as treats, etc, healthy real food treats. Avoid treats made with lots of wheat, corn, soy or sugar, as this all feeds yeast. Real fruit is not a problem.
Smelly dogs or dogs with an oily coat is Not caused by the breed, it is more caused by the diet.
If you must continue to feed kibble because you cannot find raw or do not want to feed eggs.
Then give a GARLIC supplement and a FENUGREEK supplement, those supplements kill off the overgrowth yeast in the body, which stops the itching. It will help reduce the doggy smell and oily coat too.
I put the supplements stuffed in the raw food and feed it by hand and my Golden eats it up.


----------



## Hazyjill (Mar 30, 2020)

goldens9 said:


> This is what I learned from my honest retired vet.
> Commonly dogs that get that doggy smell (caused by overgrowth of yeast that feeds a fungus in the dog that causes that smell and oily coat and can cause itching. Yeast is fed by feeding dry kibble because kibble usually contains a lot of sugar, though pet food industry is not required to put sugar in the ingredients. Wheat, corn and soy also feeds the yeast which causes the fungal overgrowth in the body, which again produces oily skin, oily coat, doggy smell which is smell from the yeast overgrowth and fungus inside the dog and fungus on the skin.
> I switched my golden to Complete Raw, NO HPP to maintains the nutrients, the complete has meat, bones, organs, veggies, fruit and some supplements.
> Sprinkle CHIA seeds on the food for extra fiber and firm poop.
> ...


Thanks for your view! I personally do believe it has to do with the breed to an extent. Not 100% breed but I believe some breeds are just more prone to yeast/ oily coats. I do feed dry kibble. I don’t feel comfortable feeding raw at this time. For a few reasons 1.) my vet recommends against it because there is just not enough data on it 2.) I have young children and would worry about salmonella. I read a young child got salmonella poisoning from their dog who licked the child after eating raw. 3.) isn’t it quiet expensive? I’m not sure but from my research it seems to be pricey. 
I am looking into ways to help my dogs coat/skin through diet so I appreciate the info on the supplements and will look into it further. I’ve been using a mix of apple cider vinegar and water on her after baths per her veterinarians recommendation but I haven’t seen any difference to be honest.


----------



## goldens9 (Apr 7, 2020)

Before I went to raw, I went from kibble to canned, then to fresh cooked, or freshpet from the grocery store, then some raw, then finally to raw. Start with cooked food. Add a cooked egg to the food. Or add some FreshPet.com pet food (sold at costco and some grocery stores), on top of the kibble. That is a way to get started on weaning off of kibble. Many feed cooked food to their dogs and find the results are a big improvement over kibble, as kibble is highly processed fast food, read more at Pet Food Pets Die For by Ann Martin pet food researcher to really understand pet food. When money is tight, go with what you can afford. Add a cooked egg or raw egg depending on your preference. I found an affordable frozen ground raw NO HPP complete with meat, bones, organs, veggies, fruit and supplements all mixed together at the local livestock feed store in their freezer. Pet stores raw food is way too expensive for me. There are other options like dehydrated raw and dehydrated cooked food, and freeze dry pet food that is available at onlynaturalpet online and other pet stores or online pet stores. I bought several huge boxes of dehydrated pet food stew with meat and veggies at onlynaturalpet as backup when the electric is turned off soon and now buying up canned pet food as well so I am prepared with backup food that does not need refrigeration, when frozen raw pet food is not available. I have had Goldens for many years so I have learned that goldens are very sensitive to any chemicals so natural works better and with help from a retired vet with goldens, who knows a lot about true pet health to help guide me thru the years to much healthier goldens. Out dog walking, meet lots of young dogs with so many health issues but VitalAnimal can help teach many to improve pets health. I think now I spend less than most, as no health issues.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a lab and a golden and neither have the doggy smell. My dogs are indoor with walks and play outside. They are bathed about every 6 weeks or so. That is the number one thing that people comment on is that my dogs have no smell. I do wash their bedding frequently and I think that makes a big difference.
My Maggie is 18 months and 50 lbs.

Jules


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Watson is 3/4 Golden and 1/4 Yellow Lab. He has never had a smell, even when being outside a lot in the summer. Family has commented on how he never smells like a dog. He smells like nothing. Weird. I only bathe him twice a year. Might be combination of the breeds. He is also, just for the record, the BEST dog I have ever owned 😁 Sweet, smart, awesome personality.


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

I have had a Lab for 14 years now and the only times he smells is: when he gets an ear infection, or in the summer months when he is constantly in the water (if you dry their coats you won't have this issue). Labs are not smelly dogs in general.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

One of the things I’ve disliked most about dogs for my whole life is how they smelled. Their coats, their breath. But Oliver doesn’t smell like any dog I’ve ever smelled. His breath has no smell whatsoever to me. He is bathed once or twice a week and blow dried. I think blow drying is the secret but I couldn’t tell you for certain since he’s my first golden. His feet smell amazing. Like the faint scent of a Fritos bag lol. Sometimes his ears get a musty smell if they don’t dry properly which is hard to do with a blow dryer. The awesome thing about their coats is their superb wicking ability. Oliver can jump in my horses water trough, roll around in the sand and eventually dry off and be able to sit on the couch and not leave a mark! No smell. Nothing. He will be kept intact and is fed Purina pro plan, which I believe diet plays an important roll as well.


----------



## Hazyjill (Mar 30, 2020)

Berna said:


> I have had a Lab for 14 years now and the only times he smells is: when he gets an ear infection, or in the summer months when he is constantly in the water (if you dry their coats you won't have this issue). Labs are not smelly dogs in general.


maybe I’m just more sensitive to smells and dog oils in general. I’ve grown up with labs since I was 8 and they have always had a oily feel to their coat and are more of a smelly dog in my opinion. My lab mix used to get ear infections all the time when I first adopted her but we have a routine now with a ear wash that actually works for her and she hasn’t had a ear infection for a long time. She does have allergies, which I stated before. It’s so difficult to get allergies under control. 😞 I’ve noticed some poodles have the same oily feel to their coats, German Shepards too. I had a Lhasa Apso in the past and he never had the oily feel and doggy smell. Thank you for all your input everyone!


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

Hazyjill said:


> Bummer! I may still get a Golden if I can’t find another breed that fits the personality I want. Any suggestions?
> Looking for:
> -about medium size 30-65lbs
> -good with people/kids (I have young children)
> ...


A Golden sounds like the perfect dog, sorry. Get them from a good breeder and you will most likely avoid some of the health issues. Also, I don’t find goldens are as greasy/smelly as labs, and I don’t think really well bred retrievers smell as much as poorly bred ones. Goldens’ fur isn’t as coarse either—longer and softer. Keep them well groomed, bathe every once and a while, brush regularly, and you’ll be fine. Add in a omega 3/fish oil supplement and keep it on a good dog food for healthy skin and coat. My field golden runs in the woods, hardly ever gets a bath (and I’m a dog groomer, lol) and he is neither smeller nor greasy. Goldens are some of the best dogs. You will not be sorry if you get one 😊


----------

